# bad ass mofo



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

this guy is a killer he bits me and he eats everything i put in the tank flakes pellets anything here is one of him tryin to get me and one of him eatin a tadpole
http://media.putfile.com/flower-236
http://media.putfile.com/flower-245


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

and if its all brokin up u know the sound from noise let it play threw once then hit play again


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

DOES IT WORK????


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

they work

btw cool turtles


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks im glad someone liked it







lol


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thats one aggressive turtle. Is it a red ear slider?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice turtle


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

no its a painter. i tryed to sell it for 15 bucks but no one wanted it. i didnt want 2 but it looks like i might be keepin a 10 gal set up just for him. thanks guys


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice video and turtle!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks man


----------

